# Competition set up.



## Nightwalker (21/12/15)

Ok. List the best setup for a competition.
Mod, tank, dripper, etc


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

Assume you mean Cloud blowing setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/12/15)

Any 200w mod 
Any RDA with huge airflow 
Now all you need is a proper cloud blowing coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (21/12/15)

Hmmm.... 

Power , atty , juice, build and technique are the key elements to cloud comp greatness . 

Power : a mod with safe batteries. I have seen a 18650 mech mod perform insane clouds. The key is to build according to what your mod can handle. 

Atty : has to be a dripper . There are a few great tanks that come pretty close to the cloud capability of a dripper but I have yet to find one that fully outshines a dripper. Look for something with a big build deck, deep juice wells, and most importantly AIRFLOW !!! 

Juice : higher vg ratio the better. 100% vg is cool but we have found it does struggle to wick on some guys builds. 

Technique : breath in and breath out... Sounds simple, you've been doing it since you were born but there is technique to getting the most vapor Into your lungs and expelled efficiently

Build : this is the key element! A good build separates the winners from the other guys, lol

If you have a regulated mod with as much power as possible then the key point is to use high power to heat up thick wire, lots of wraps (for coil surface area) and big Id so it can handle the juice flow. You need to consider things like ramp up time as an important factor 

My recommendation - 200w 3 cell mod (cause pulse sucks) and phenotype L dripper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (22/12/15)

Good Morning Guys. We want some nice photos and clouds to accompany the competition setup reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Guys. We want some nice photos and clouds to accompany the competition setup reviews.


That's right, we want pics


----------



## whatalotigot (24/12/15)

Snow wolf with Mutation v4, Good daily vape, just abit leaky






My Current Daily Vape, Phenotype L giving me the clouds like iv never seen before. 100-110W vape






2nd Phenotype L, Ontop of my IPV4s, Finding this to be the beast of them all. Even though its only 120w, quick hard hits!






old CLT v3 ontop of the IPV4s, also plenty of airflow here. 





Clouds off the CLT v3 and IPV4s





This was a while ago, when I still rocked a Mech. 26650 with clt v2





JUST REMEMBER. Its not about the mod, or then amount of gear you have when it comes down to clouds. It comes down to experience. The Build, Coils, Wicking and ofcourse. Lung capability.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (26/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

